# defendere eos indefensos / defendere quos indefensi sunt



## sardanápalo

Salvete amici!

Tengo dudas con la siguiente frase/oración:
 I have doubts with the phrase / sentence:

"Defender a los indefensos" o "Defender a quienes están indefensos"
"defend the defenseless"  o "defend those who are helpless" (I do not know if it is properly translated into English)

"Defendere eos indefensos" o "Defendere quos indefensi sunt"


Multas Gratias!

Excuse my bad English


----------



## Cagey

I believe you are asking us which of these is correct.  If so, we need the rest of the sentence please. 

If not, please explain your question again.

Thank you for taking the time to write in both English and Spanish.


----------



## Odysseus54

Yo diria :  "Indefensos defendere"  y  " Defendere eos qui indefensi sunt "

Las dos oraciones son distintas - si te entiendo bien, lo que estas buscando es una traduccion para ambas, no ?


----------



## sardanápalo

Rursus ego vos saluto, amici mei!

Disculpen si no me he explicado bien. Buscaba una traducción para ambas frases:

(_Sorry if I have not explained well. __I want a translation for two phrases:_ )


- Defender a los indefensos

- Defender a quienes están (o son) indefensos




			
				Odysseus54 said:
			
		

> Yo diria : "Indefensos defendere"


 
Yo había pensado en usar eos, para acompañar al adjetivo, como si de un artículo se tratase. ¿creen que puede ser correcto?

(_I had thought of using “eos” to accompany the adjective, as if it were an item. Do you think you can be right?)_



			
				Odysseus54 said:
			
		

> y " Defendere eos qui indefensi sunt "


 
¡Me parece perfecto!, pero en español podemos decir: "defender a quienes están indefensos", obviando el pronombre de tercera persona "ellos" y poniendo en su lugar "quienes".

No sé si en italiano o en inglés se puede hacer la misma construcción que en castellano y si tiene una equivalencia en latín.

(_I think it's perfect!, But in Spanish we say "defend those who are defenseless," ignoring the third person pronoun "they" and putting in place "who"._

_I do not know whether Italian or English can do the same construction as in Spanish and if this has an equivalent in Latin_)




			
				Cagey said:
			
		

> I believe you are asking us which of these is correct. If so, we need the rest of the sentence please.
> 
> If not, please explain your question again.
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write in both English and Spanish.


 
I regret not speaking good English.

For this reason I can not communicate with you as I wish.

I want a perfect translation to the two sentences and if you think that the two translations that I suggested may be appropriate

Thank you very much friends!


----------



## Fred_C

sardanápalo said:


> Yo había pensado en usar eos, para acompañar al adjetivo, como si de un artículo se tratase. ¿creen que puede ser correcto?
> 
> (I had thought of using “eos” to accompany the adjective, as if it were an item. Do you think you can be right?)



No creo que sea absolutamente incorrecto, pero la oración me parece más pesada con esa palabra "eos".




> ¡Me parece perfecto!, pero en español podemos decir: "defender a quienes están indefensos", obviando el pronombre de tercera persona "ellos" y poniendo en su lugar "quienes".


Es posible obviar la palabra "eos" así : defendere qui indefensi sunt, lo que enuncia palabra por palabra la oración española, pero la marca del acusativo está perdida en este caso, mientras que el español sigue utilizando la preposición "a".


----------



## Odysseus54

Es que en latin el pronomen "is, ea, id" no es articulo - de hecho el articulo es un invento de los idiomas neolatinos.  Mis recuerdos del latin clasico no incluyen un uso del pronomen "is" con una funcion parecida a aquella del articulo.  El articulo "il" en italiano, "el" en espanol etc, derivan de "ille".

En cuanto al " eos qui ", no creo que se pueda evitar ni el acusativo ni el nominativo.

Me gustaria si alguien mas pudiera confirmarlo o corregirlo.  ( disculpame por la falta de tildes etc, es que no estoy acostumbrado a escribir en espanol , y no se como usar el teclado de la manera apropiada )


----------



## Ben Jamin

Creo que "defendere indefensos" es mejor latin. "Defendere quos indefensi sunt" suena reduntante. Latin es un idioma fuerte syntetico y puede expresar en pocas palabras lo que exige muchas palabras en los idiomas hijas (del latin). 
Comparen:
"Relata refero"
"Roma locuta, causa finita"
"Suum cuique"


----------



## sardanápalo

Bona consilia vestra sunt!

Ego non cognoscebam haec verba:



			
				Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> "Suum cuique"


 
"_Iuris praecepta sunt haec: Honeste vivere, alterum non laedere, suum cuique tribuere_".


Valete amici!

Multas Gratias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Defendere quos indefensi sunt" suena redundante


No suena redundante, es un _*grave solecismo*_. En tal caso, como ya indicaron, *defendere (eos) qui indefensi sunt*, ya que, al suprimir el falso antecedente anfórico *eos *(OD de* defendere *vacío semánticamente), la oración adjetiva se convierte automáticamente en substantiva y puede ser OD (o sujeto). Nunca puede ser *quos* porque el relativo va en el caso que requiere su función en la oración relativa, en este caso sujeto y por tanto en nominativo, *qui*.
De todas maneras yo también creo que es más elegante *indefensos defendere* con un políptoto relajado y sin temor de anfibologías.


----------



## infinite sadness

sardanápalo said:


> Yo había pensado en usar eos, para acompañar al adjetivo, como si de un artículo se tratase. ¿creen que puede ser correcto?
> 
> 
> No sé si en italiano o en inglés se puede hacer la misma construcción que en castellano y si tiene una equivalencia en latín.
> 
> Thank you very much friends!


Sardanapalo, nel latino classico gli articoli non esistono, quindi _*"los"*_ non se traduce.


----------

